# Educate me on selling a handgun over the Internet



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

Friends..I am going to be selling a gun and thought I would give it a try over the internet. I am in OH. I know to list it in the classifieds. What does everyone use for payment since Paypal is not gun friendly?
What are the particulars on how to ship? 
Do I need a copy of their receiving dealers FFL? How to arrange the shipping? 
What else do I need to know?
Thanks.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

mattyd said:


> Friends..I am going to be selling a gun and thought I would give it a try over the internet. I am in OH. I know to list it in the classifieds. What does everyone use for payment since Paypal is not gun friendly?
> What are the particulars on how to ship?
> Do I need a copy of their receiving dealers FFL? How to arrange the shipping?
> What else do I need to know?
> Thanks.


If you know any LEO, it couldn't hurt to ask them. If you feel uncomfortable asking a LEO, call a lawyer. Honestly, I'd call the ATF and ask them for the info on it before you do it.

I would check laws too, because it may be illegal if you do it over state lines. You may have to have a FFL holder transfer it for you. And as far as I know, the gun legally has to be transferred to a FFL holder unless you are a FFL holder.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Auction Advice for Sellers, Auction Tips, Guns for Sale, Selling Advice

UPS: Shipping Firearms

http://www.fedex.com/us/services/pdf/SG_TermsCond_US_2009.pdf


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Having dealt with Gun Broker, most folks deal in postal money orders, or checks, guns are not sent until checks clear. Some take credit cards and most of them hit you with a 3% fee. All charge $25 to $50 for shipping. Most ship FedEx. Guns must be sent from an ffl to an ffl. There is a new company called GunPal that works just like paypal, I believe they're located on the west coast. I hope this is some help to you.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you and the buyer both have Paypal accounts, there nothing wrong with using that payment method. I did it on a Gunbroker sale. BE VERY CAREFUL when you look into shipping. Guns must go next day air if you are not an FFL. Standard gun cases will cost about $25 to $40 to ship. I had a larger, specialized metal case to ship a gun plus its many accessories. It was about double the size of a standard handgun plastic case. It cost $100 to ship.

BTW, Paypal fee was about 3%.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Frank45 said:


> There is a new company called GunPal that works just like paypal, I believe they're located on the west coast.


gunpal/G-pal _possible_ fraud warning:

Gpal or Gunpal Public Service Warning



Dsig1 said:


> If you and the buyer both have Paypal accounts, there nothing wrong with using that payment method. I did it on a Gunbroker sale. =============
> BTW, Paypal fee was about 3%.


Be aware that Paypal is an anti-firearms business.

If you do use Paypal _*do not*_ mention anything about guns in the comments section of the transaction.


----------

